
Ask HN: Suggestions for good books on designing web applications? - AlphaWeaver
I&#x27;ve wanted to build a fairly complex, scale-able web application for a while (think like a CRM,) but when I try to do it, I feel overwhelmed with areas where I&#x27;m not sure the best way to structure the code. I&#x27;m overwhelmed when thinking about CSRF &#x2F; XSS &#x2F; SQL Injection, but also when thinking about thinks like, where should I store my application logic, how should I write the authentication layer, et. cetera.<p>I&#x27;m looking for suggestions on decent books that could provide a good basis on making good decisions when I design web applications in the future.
======
robotbikes
My suggestion is to use a CMS, and find a book related to it. There is no
reason to roll your own unless you have a specific need. The other route is to
go for Express and Node.js and the associated libraries. For that you can find
tutorials all over the place. I suspect nobody else answered your question
because it is too wide open of a question without enough specifics to warrant
suggestions of a singular book.

